# Never thought I would write this...



## ScottKaye

Yes, that is a very highly recommended setup tool. I agree its over priced, but it gets the job done faster and more accurately than anything else on the market. The key is having the flat bottom on the dial gauge. This makes it easy to find the true height of the blades rather than having to sneak up on it (sorry Charles Neal.. had to borrow your phrase) with a regular ball tipped dial gauge.

Here's a tip that I used to keep top dead center. I laid a ruler on end across the jointer tables and clamped it to the jointer fence. I found top dead center and aligned the ruler with it to a an easily identifiable mark on the ruler. I then used a regular shim and lightly tapped it in between the cutter head and the jointer table. This was enough to keep the cutter head from moving until I was time to do the next blade. Rinse and reapeat


----------



## Chris208

It is overpriced, but I have one too. Setting up a jointer still sucks, but this thing sure helps.

The sent me one with a void in the casting. I complained and they agreed to refund 15%, which was nice.


----------



## ic3ss

Scott,

I had the same experience with the same jointer last year. I went to an extreame of sorts but my fix allows for the easiest and most accurate adjustment but requires a modification to the jointer. I wrote a two part blog on my mod: http://lumberjocks.com/ic3ss/blog/30122

Basically it's an index lock for the cutter head and then I use the jointer pal to align and hold the knives. Works like a champ.

Wayne


----------



## TechRedneck

I picked one up several years ago on sale. I always use it to setup the machines. It was a little pricey, but when you think of the time saved and accuracy over the years you will use it, it is worth it.

Make a little sled for it on the table saw. You can really dial in a fence along the entire length using the slots. That is after you dial in the blade to the slots.

Makes jointer fence setup a breeze along with router bit height, TS blade height and testing for runout on the TS blade. Use it to set up the bandsaw by zeroing out the dial then turn the dial to offset for the thickness of the blade. Then lay it down and set the BS fence for depth of cut. I usually add 1/64 to 1/16 for slop on the cut side and sand down to final thickness. Works like a charm.


----------



## Ken90712

Great info from all of you and will look into one of these after reading this. Thx


----------



## mbs

I got one last year and it has been worth the money to me.


----------



## jrecord

I use this for a wide variety of operations in my shop: squaring jointer fence, squaring table saw blade, installing jointer and planer knives, calibrating my jointer depth gauge, leveling table saw wings, etc.


----------

